# Wood turning on metal lathe?



## VIFmike

I am thinking this may have been asked before and probably more than once...

But can wood be turned (successfully) on a metal lathe?

I have a Craftsman (Atlas) 12" x 36" That I used to use and still do a little on turning cold rolled steel. 

If I had the tools could I do this or should I get a wood lathe?

I have access to lots of nice wood.


----------



## Dave Paine

I saw a You Tube video of a person turning wood on a metal lathe.

In this case they used the normal metal "V" shaped cutter.

The achieved the shape they wanted.

The surface looked AWFUL in my humble opinion. Far too much tearout.

I think this will work, but depending on the tool, may determine how much post turning surface "preparation" is required.


----------



## Horatio

I learned on a metal lathe. An old iron beast in my father in law's basement that is on its last legs but if it turns at a consistent speed and allows you to put a tool rest on so you can use wood turning tools, I don't see how it would be any different, features and such aside. 

I did use the rails and whatnot early on and with the right cutters it seemed to work okay but to really turn anything with any shape to it, twisting wheels and such isn't going to cut it. 

Just my 2 cents. I'm still a noob but I have my own wood lathe now and in theory (being the old metal lathe was, well, old, and a little run down) its the same. Mount the stock, make it spin at the right speed, cut it.


----------



## Itchytoe

You can turn wood on a lathe made for turning metals. "Can" is the important word here. You can't use the same cutters though. Wood and metal cutters are designed differently, and appropriate to their specific application. The tools are also introduced in a different manner. If you could figure out how to introduce the correct tool in the correct manner, the means you use to spin the wood, or hold the tool is irrelevant. That does of course, assume that you do it safely.

Oh, yes, you should get a wood lathe. They have their benefits and are more appropriate. "Should" is the important word here.


----------



## BigJoe16

I dont think using the metal cutter heads wood be a good choice. They will sut the wood but only in basic shapes. If you could get a tool rest fixed on it and some turning tools, I dont see how it would be different. It still spins the wood.


----------



## PhilipCollier

I would think the wood chips would do nasty things to metal lathe gears and absorb all that oil that metal lathes need.

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## john lucas

I think you've gotten the answers. It's difficult to cut smooth curves on the metal lathe using the tool post and metal cutting tools. I added a 3/4" round tool rest to my metal lathe and turn soft metals like aluminum using HSS wood turning tools. This would work just as well for wood. 
As mentioned above the metal cutting tools don't cut as clean although some carbide tools are the exact same ones used in the newer Hunter and Easywoodtools. 
Metal lathes often don't run fast enough. I like higher speeds for smaller spindles. 
Some woods have high tannic acids and will rust the lathe quickly unless you protect by wiping down the ways with something like WD-40


----------



## woodnthings

*I have done it myself*

The only lathe I have set up is a South Bend 13" metal lathe, older than dirt, heavier than a Smart car, bronze bearings and a 48" bed length. The trick is and will be for using it, is the tool rest. Some fabrication/welding will be required to make a horizontal bar which you can adjust either bay spacing it up or down with washers or be able to lock it at a specific height and angle. Some of the parts you can make on the lathe itself if you start with a 1" shaft then bore a 1" hole in a block or round and then weld up a banjo to attach it to the bed and lock it down.
Like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRECISION-L...168?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c91a4f78

The good thing is the speed range ...from very, very slow to moderate. As John said you won't get high revs from it for small diameter spindles, but they can be finished in another manner, maybe a drill press? While looking for an example I came across this young woman who loves turning bowls and acquired a rather large lathe for the purpose:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=cz5_8k6w_yY


----------



## PSDkevin

You can absolutely use it that way. I think it depends on what you are turning. My friend has turned 100s of pens with his. I always say he's cheating cause nothing is free hand. Lol. But his pens are super consistent. Free hand turning on one I cant speak about. And I am sure some things would be tough.


----------



## emmajeanwalker

VIFmike said:


> But can wood be turned (successfully) on a metal lathe?


Aren't all lathes made of metal?


----------



## duncsuss

emmajeanwalker said:


> Aren't all lathes made of metal?


http://www.theunpluggedwoodshop.com/cme-handworks-inc.html


----------



## woodnthings

*Canada has hillbillys too*



emmajeanwalker said:


> Aren't all lathes made of metal?


If you need a large lathe, get a FWD van/car and have at it....


----------



## emmajeanwalker

duncsuss said:


> http://www.theunpluggedwoodshop.com/cme-handworks-inc.html


Oh My Christ! I could probably make one out of that old Singer foot peddle sewing machine stand I have!


----------



## emmajeanwalker

woodnthings said:


> If you need a large lathe, get a FWD van/car and have at it....
> 
> Woodturning with 150hp lathe -Crazy Canadian Woodworking - YouTube


damn hillbillies!


----------



## VIFmike

Well from what I see in that video I could absolutely do some wood turning. The lathe I have is only 12" x 36" so I could not turn anything very big. I do have both outside and inside teeth for my chuck. I also got a quick change tool rest and I fab for a living so I could make the bar thing. But it seems much simpler to just buy a wood lathe. They do not cost anywhere near what a metal lathe costs...

I look forward to making some cool stuff. 

I know that I always have a bunch of fun turning steel like DOM tube and cold rolled since it is so soft. I also made some aluminum bushings from solid round that was pretty fun. 

so thanks for all the info!


----------



## taiden

You can definitely turn wood on a metal lathe. I grind my own HSS bits. This works great if you want to use the standard metal lathe tool rest. You can also easily convert them into duplicators like I did. Check this video


----------

